# OpenProj

## LinuxTom

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie (Overlay vielleicht und welches) an dieses Programm ran komme?

----------

## franzf

Hi,

Wenn was nicht im portage ist sollte die erste Anlaufstelle https://bugs.gentoo.org sein. Da findest du dann auch das hier.

Grüße

Franz

----------

## Marlo

Es ist in java geschrieben, dafür brauchst du kein ebuild.

Einfach runterladen, in z.B. /opt entpaken. in das verzeichnis wechseln und mit 

```
./openproj.sh
```

starten. Java sollte installiert sein  :Wink:  und die Rechte des Verzeichnisses 

sollten stimmen. 

Das schöne ist, es funktioniert sogar.

Grüße

Ma

----------

## LinuxTom

Das war zu einfach.  :Wink:  Danke

----------

## Anarcho

Dennoch hat eine Installation per portage den Vorteil das Updates und eine Deinstallation einfacher sind. Wobei die Deinstallation hier auch kein grösseres Problem ist, da nichts ausserhalb von /opt landet.

----------

## Marlo

 *LinuxTom wrote:*   

> .  Danke

 

Dafür nicht.

Happy projecting!

Ma

----------

## SvenFischer

Jemand mit Ahnung von der Materie könte auch mal das ebuild für die erschienene 1er Version updaten; ich würde das Programm gerne testen.

----------

## LinuxTom

Zum Testen kann ich nur sagen: Siehe Bemerkung von Mario. Ist wirklich einfach.

Andere Frage: Ich bin nur auf das Programm aufmerksam geworden, weil ich ein Programm suche mit dem ich Notizen und Anlagen verwalten möchte. Gesprächsnotizen und Dateien zu Projekten und das auch noch mit Linux und Windows. Falls jemand also noch andere Anregunden hat, gerne her damit.

----------

## Earthwings

 *LinuxTom wrote:*   

> Andere Frage: Ich bin nur auf das Programm aufmerksam geworden, weil ich ein Programm suche mit dem ich Notizen und Anlagen verwalten möchte. Gesprächsnotizen und Dateien zu Projekten und das auch noch mit Linux und Windows. 
> 
> Falls jemand also noch andere Anregunden hat, gerne her damit.

 Dinge, die ich für sowas benutz(t)e sind basket, dokuwiki, subversion, Aktenordner (die nicht-elektronischen), taskfreak oder schlichte Dateien. Je nach Anwendungszweck eignet sich das eine oder andere besser, eine Lösung für alles findet man eher nicht.

----------

